# Lentil Soup with barley, bacon, and bratwurst.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Made a pot today of lentils with bacon, bratwurst, and pearl barley.
Love lentil soup…I make it a couple of different ways.
this way is a favorite, with chopped bacon, chopped onion, chopped
garlic, mashed carrot ( after it cooks in the soup ) chopped celery, spices,
and at the end either cut up bratwurst or cut up franks.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

Looks good! Thanks for your guidance.
What lentils do you use for this soup?
I use beluga lentils.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

miteigenenhaenden said:


> Looks good! Thanks for your guidance.
> What lentils do you use for this soup?
> I use beluga lentils.


Thanks, just regular lentils…with the addition of 1/2 cup pearl barley, It takes 16 cups of water…It takes 35 minutes in the pressure cooker, after I remove the lid I add the bratwurst and heat through for about 5 minutes…I froze some.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I just use what ever veggies and meat I have on hand, no pressure cooker, just stove top. For the lentils, whatever the store has. Brown mostly.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What are the spices, Two Knots, please?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That looks like and sounds like a Soup from my childhood, made with Mutton, instead of Brats, or Franks. 

Called it Scotch Broth.

I loved that soup.

ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik…here’s the whole recipe
Lentil Soup
3 strips chopped bacon ( optional, but good)
2 teaspoons olive oil
1 chopped onion
2 chopped garlic
1 carrot cut in half
1 celery stalk chopped tops too
1 bag lentils
about 14 cups water
Salt/pepper
1 1/2 teaspoon thyme
1 1/2 teaspoon sage
1 teaspoon rosemary.
Place 2 teaspoons of olive oil in pot and add bacon,
onion, garlic, and celery and cook until bacon is brown….add
water, lentils, and carrot…(taste for salt ) Bring to a boil in pressure
cooker and lower flame and cook for about 35 minutes.
After you uncover mash carrot and put in four sliced frankfurters and
simmer for a few more minutes.

Note: If you add barley (barley is optional) increase the water by a couple more cups.
I used bratwurst this time, but the franks retain more taste in the soup, so use franks ( I didn’t have any in the freezer)

Also, I make a pot every New Years day…If you have Lentil Soup on
New Years Day, you will have money all year long.

This is the same recipe I use for split peas soup, except I don’t put 
barley in the peas soup…but put in the franks.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

de-nagorg said:


> That looks like and sounds like a Soup from my childhood, made with Mutton, instead of Brats, or Franks.
> 
> Called it Scotch Broth.
> 
> ...


I imagine it would be good with lamb. But, try it with franks and without the barley.
My guy loves the barley so I put it in for him.


----------



## Keybab (12 mo ago)

It looks fantastic, and even though you have poorly detailed every one of your steps, I must try it. It feels like an easy recipe to follow if we consider that my guys love to eat. I always have to put some side dishes for beef wellington, which is not the easiest recipe you can find online on my table because my family will eat me up if they won't have enough food. Living with three guys as the only woman is not the easiest, believe me I will try and search for additional plates to put on the table near yours, and I will redo it!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Why is it poorly detailed? I gave the entire recipe. I assume most people can understand a recipe and be able to follow it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks easy enough to me, you don't want the onions garlic celery and bacon fried just cooked together until the bacon is brown. Nothing hard about that. Then throw in everything else and finish cooking. Agree on the franks TK, they just don't seem to get their flavor covered up. Korean will sometimes use franks in place of pork shoulder in Kimchi Jjigae and the taste of the franks isn't covered up by the kimchi and you know how strong kimchi is. And I also love it. I'm not Korean.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup, I bet if I pan fried the cut up bratwurst until it was crispy - it would have kicked it up a notch.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Why is it poorly detailed? I gave the entire recipe. I assume most people can understand a recipe and be able to follow it.


It might just be a difference in English usage.


----------

